# Week 1 of separation...



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well... Made it through the first week. 

The kids seem to be doing ok. I've talked to them almost every night to see how their days have gone, and to say goodnight. Basically, the same as I'd do if I was on a trip somewhere. Picked them up on Friday to take them out for supper and to buy birthday presents for my wife. Then took them out on Sunday for mini-golf and lunch. I feel like I'm becoming more open with them now (in terms of being myself) than I had in the last few months. Picking them up this Friday and taking them for supper, then showing them my place. That's the plan so far.

Not sure how my wife is doing... We text, but they're usually short and to the point. When I picked up the kids, there was a bundle of "my food" that she had waiting for me, and we talked briefly ("how's it going" type of talk). Nothing serious, nothing deep. Still not sure how to handle the conversations. Or her birthday tomorrow. 

I feel like I'm doing pretty good. Sleeping properly at night, feeling more focused at work. Getting my place together. Not really in any routines yet, though. No running/training; broke my toe on Thursday, which kind of puts a damper on things. Plus it's about -300 degrees outside, which makes me want to stay home and stay warm. Got my mattress, so it's feeling more like "home". 

Went out with my housemate on Friday evening to a local pub, had a few drinks. Nice to be able to go out and not feel guilty about it.

C


----------

